# ¿algun diagrama par un buen amplificador portatil para audifonos?



## eloso (Jun 13, 2010)

hola, existe por este foro un diagrama de un amplificador estereo portatil recargable?
en caso de que no exista me pasan un diagrama para construir uno?
el amplificador lo quiero para unos audifonos senheisser hd201.
que sea los mas pequeño posible y que no sea una comepilas.
no es necesario que tenga un control de graves o de agudos (que reprodusca el sonido tal y como entra, pero con potencia) ya que el mp4 que poseo es un walkman y este aparato suena de maravilla.

espero contar con sus repuestas. saludos a todos los foreros


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2010)

lm386  y  pilas recargables


----------



## eloso (Jun 14, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> lm386 y pilas recargables


 
me parece bueno ese ci, pero deben de haber mejores opciones, por lo visto ese es un aplificador mono y me imagino que nesecitaria dos pilas de 9v para armar un amplifiacdor estereo. 

has probado ese amplificador?
como cuantas horas me duraria la pila?
puede usar una pila de 9v para hacer un ampli estereo?

gracias por tu respuesta
saludos

edito: chequé por la web que con una pila de 9v a un volumen normal la pila dura 6 horas, pero, me imagino que durará menos con el walkman por que el walkman tiene unos bajos potentes (profundos) y por eso gastaria mas pila el ampli


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola:

http://sound.whsites.net/project109.htm

Sds.


----------



## eloso (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola, gracias por el link, este aguanta mas (mas duracion en la pila), pero esperaré a ver si alguen me pone uno mucho mejor con mas duración con la pila, debe de existir alguno por ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

eloso dijo:


> pero esperaré aver si alguen me pone uno mucho mejor con mas duracion con la pila, debe de existir alguno por ahí.



Y que tal si buscás vos mismo uno que se ajuste a tus necesidades? Todavía no has dado ningún dato técnico que oriente, a quienes quieren colaborar con vos, sobre que es lo que buscás.

Parece también que tenés poca idea del asunto, por que no sabés que potencia y bajo consumo NO SON COMPATIBLES en un amplificador clase AB convencional. Si querés mas duración de la batería vas a tener que buscar un amplificador clase D, y Texas Instruments tiene muchos de ellos para celulares, MP3, MP4 y ese tipo de cosas.

Así que en lugar de sentarte a esperar *que alguien te tire la luz de la revelación*, ponete un poquito las pilas y buscá vos lo que necesitás, por que el que tiene la necesidad SOS VOS y no nosotros. Cuando encontrés algo y tengás dudas, recién podés preguntar.

PD: Y este tema está al límite de la ley del menor esfuerzo...


----------



## eloso (Jun 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que tal si buscás vos mismo uno que se ajuste a tus necesidades? Todavía no has dado ningún dato técnico que oriente, a quienes quieren colaborar con vos, sobre que es lo que buscás.
> 
> Parece también que tenés poca idea del asunto, por que no sabés que potencia y bajo consumo NO SON COMPATIBLES en un amplificador clase AB convencional. Si querés mas duración de la batería vas a tener que buscar un amplificador clase D, y Texas Instruments tiene muchos de ellos para celulares, MP3, MP4 y ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> ...


 
hola, esoty de acuerdo que si quiero potencia necesito mas energia. hay un amplificador portatil que me encantaria cnstruir: el CMOY. pero desgraciadamente, en la ciudad en donde radico (campeche, mexico) es muy  muy complicado encontrar los componentes. ya he encontrado varios amplificadores muy buenos, pero los componentes son muy dificiles de conceguir en mi ciudad y comprar los componentes en el extranjero cuesta mucho.
 de hecho estoy buscando uno con componentes muy comunes. se me a ocurrido usar unos miniparlantes hp que tengo en mi pc que funciona con la alimentacion del puerto usb del ordenador (me imagino que el ampli funciona a 5v), pero lo que no me gusta es que tiene interferencia con las estaciones de radio (se alcanza a escuchar una estacion de radio y escuchar eso en tus audifonos me parece muy molesto)

en este foro he visto varios, pero  en caso de no enconrar uno mejor optare por construir el q mas se adapte a mis necesidades. y si tengo alguna duda los consultaré a ustedes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2010)

con un capacitor y un poco de blindaje se quita el ruido,
saludos


----------



## eloso (Jun 14, 2010)

hola, encontre 3 archivos con su respectivo diagrama. cual es el mas apropiado y de mejor rendimiento  para construir y no quemar mis audifonos hd2001?


----------

